# soccer coach looking for contacts



## Mark McCarrick (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Can anyone help me with any contacts for professional soccer clubs i am an ex - pro and am looking to do some coaching abroad , i already have soccer schools set up for children do you think i could do the same over in Dubai i would be really grateful for any information look forward to hearing from you all , bye the way Happy New Year cheers Mark


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Mark McCarrick said:


> Hi Can anyone help me with any contacts for professional soccer clubs i am an ex - pro and am looking to do some coaching abroad , i already have soccer schools set up for children do you think i could do the same over in Dubai i would be really grateful for any information look forward to hearing from you all , bye the way Happy New Year cheers Mark


man utd after there beating by derby


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Mark McCarrick said:


> Hi Can anyone help me with any contacts for professional soccer clubs i am an ex - pro and am looking to do some coaching abroad , i already have soccer schools set up for children do you think i could do the same over in Dubai i would be really grateful for any information look forward to hearing from you all , bye the way Happy New Year cheers Mark


Have you tried UAE Football League - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia if you click of the team name there is a link to their websites


----------



## migbongout (Apr 16, 2010)

Mark McCarrick said:


> Hi Can anyone help me with any contacts for professional soccer clubs i am an ex - pro and am looking to do some coaching abroad , i already have soccer schools set up for children do you think i could do the same over in Dubai i would be really grateful for any information look forward to hearing from you all , bye the way Happy New Year cheers Mark


Hi,

My name is Miguel Bongout, 25 from Mauritius. I don't know if you are still available or what are your plans, but I am planning to open a soccer school in my country and I am looking for either a partner or a professional soccer coach to train kids of 14 and 15. My plan is to set up a school for 3 categories, 8 to 10, 11 to 13 and 14 & 15. Well I do not have the qualifications required to coach soccer professionally, but i have always been involved in Football (here we call it Football) being part of my national team of under 17. Then I quit because of studies. Now that I am back in my country, I can see that the world of Football is missing a kick, particularly for the younger. We have incredible footballers here who have great potential but not enough professional infrastructure behind them. I can take care of the 8 to 10, as I learned to play with a professional coach, but when they grow up, i think it is better for them to be exposed to professionals who can really guide them. If this sounds interesting for you, contact me so we can talk further. [email protected]

Thank you!


----------

